

Why I don’t make movies anymore (and what I do instead.) - erichocean
http://www.tonycomstock.com/2011/09/12/why-i-dont-make-movies-anymore-and-what-i-do-instead/

======
seunosewa
He'll be making movies again in 1 - 2 years. Sailing is boring.

